# HX of Gestational diabetes



## ljohns31 (Dec 2, 2009)

This patient is pregnant and the doctor ordered Gluc. Tolerance test.  The dx is history of gestational diabetes.  Should I use V23.49??

Thanks,
Lynne


----------



## hthompson (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, that is the code that I would use.


----------

